# Where and How Would I Acquire Mass Loco Amounts?



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

As the title says, where would I even begin to purchase locos in bulk? Or rolling stock even. If, per say, I was going to possibly start an E commerce or whatever it’s called type website, where would I purchase these large quantities of items? Not that I’m planning anything, it’s just an idea and it’ll probably never come to fruit-(I forgot the rest of this word).


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

ebay lots, mostly junk but ??


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I meant new, like the stuff in the display cases at hobby shops


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

start a storefront, go from there
and phone the mfgrs... to start with ..


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The word is “ fruition”.....


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Look for estate sales.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

D&J Railroad is right....we have paid pennies on the dollar for collections, and most of it is brand new in the box stuff.....albeit “pre-owned”.....


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Are you starting a model trains store?

Cool. You can probably find a way to write off your model railroading expenses. 

You're going to have to find a bunch of old farts to hang around with. 

Oh, wait . . . you have a bunch of old farts to hang around with.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want mass amounts of trains, talk to the distributors, they'll be glad to sell you all you want.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> The word is “ fruition”.....


Yes! That was it, thanks!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you want mass amounts of trains, talk to the distributors, they'll be glad to sell you all you want.


Good idea, I’ll try that aswell.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Bachmann may be willing to sell you dealer quantities without much fuss, check Horizon Hobbies, their dealer requirements are more strict but they will have everything you need. Also contact Walthers to find out what their dealer requirements are. I’m sure that most distributors will be willing to relax some of their requirements to get new business since hobby shops are closing, not opening


----------

